# Spadellare



## vale_new

Ciao!

_Spadellare_ è una parola che si utilizza in cucina sia per intendere la convivialità della cucina 'non esiste Natale senza lo spadellare di noi in cucina', ma soprattutto quel movimento (a 8 e virgola?) che si fa con il polso e la mano tenendo il manico della padella simile a quello per 'saltare' in padella o per girare direttamente le frittate senza l'ausilio di altri strumenti da cucina.....

Esiste una traduzione inglese di 'spadellare'? To span  ?


----------



## Einstein

Si dice "toss a pancake". Però la parola "pancake" ci vuole, perché "toss" da solo non dà necessariamente quell'idea.


----------



## vale_new

Grazie  
Toss a pancake the risotto with scampi?


----------



## Einstein

vale_new said:


> Grazie
> Toss a pancake the risotto with scampi?


No, no! Allora basta "toss"! Pensavo ad un movimento molto specifico.


----------



## Teerex51

Einstein said:


> Pensavo ad un movimento molto specifico.



To sauté?



> The sauté technique involves gripping the handle of the saute pan firmly, and using a sharp elbow motion to rapidly jerk the pan back toward the cook, repeating as necessary to insure that the ingredients have been thoroughly jumped.


----------



## vale_new

Teerex51 said:


> To sauté?


Non proprio, quando salti il polso resta fermo, nello spadellamento si muove, leggermente, mi pare


----------



## Einstein

Si, c'è anche sauté (che però non andrebbe bene per il pancake). Ho poi l'impressione che si usi anche per "soffriggere" in generale.
Io voto per "toss"! "Sauté" mi è antipatico perché è un participio francese usato in inglese come un verbo con il proprio participio passato: sautéed. Ugh!


----------



## vale_new

Toss the onion in the oil, add the ingredients, rice, wine.... sauté..... then toss and serve?


----------



## Einstein

vale_new said:


> Toss the onion in the oil, add the ingredients, rice, wine.... sauté..... then toss and serve?


This seems to confirm that "sauté" means "soffriggere".


----------



## Blackman

C'è stata una lunghissima discussione in merito, non molto tempo fa.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1894955


----------



## vale_new

Blackman said:


> C'è stata una lunghissima discussione in merito, non molto tempo fa.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1894955


 
Grazie


----------



## swansea12

Does it mean to stir?I see it has " stirred " up a debate , ma che cosa intende? che cosa significa questa parola che mi ha perplesso molto?


----------



## Lorena1970

*Spadellare* (which correct form is "padellare", though Spadellare is nonetheless commonly used) has different meanings according to the context:
1) it could mean to properly cook "in padella", i.e. to cook using that specific tool (but it DESN'T mean to fry!).
2) It could mean to  overheat meat/vegetables (a synonym of "rosolare"=searing) in a "padella" in order to crispy it quickly before roasting/boiling/stewing it

(...lo propone in una versione in cui il pollo viene prima *spadellato* poi  arrostito lentamente al fine di conservare della carne sia la morbidezza che la succosità. )

3) It could mean to finish to cook the pasta quickly tossing it together with the sauce into a "padella"  (in this case the meaning is sometimes "to sauté"/"to saute", although this verb doesn't seem correct in this case according to natives see post #7)



4) when not referred to a specifing cooking technique, colloquially it means, more or less, "to enjoy moving around in the kitchen while preparing a meal"


HTH


----------



## Teerex51

Lorena1970 said:


> ....in this case the meaning is "to sauté", although this verb doesn't seem correct according to natives see post #7)



Um...Dictionary.com (native enough for you? ) would take issue with you. The verb does indeed exist and means _to cook in a small amount of fat; pan-fry_ i.e. _soffriggere_.


----------



## Lorena1970

> Quote:
> Originally posted by *Lorena 1970*...in this case the meaning is also "to sauté", although this verb doesn't seem correct according to natives see post #7)



I have just added "also" to my original post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teerex51*
> Um...Dictionary.com (native enough for you? ) would take issue with you. The verb does indeed exist and means to cook in a small amount of fat; pan-fry i.e. soffriggere.




That's why I wrote "to sauté" in quotations marks (also found as _to saute_ ) while quoting post #7, which shows "to sauté" as being a misleading term because it generally means _soffriggere_ which is completely wrong re to my point (3) (In Italian, we would NEVER say "soffriggere la pasta" ) And of course the verb exists: did I contest it...?

Said that, "to sauté/to saute" is often used in place of "to toss"( which seems far more appropriate for _spadellare la pasta_) in fahionable (though very often not necessarily appropriate...) English cooking books, so, even if being "incorrect", it could happen to find it used re to the Italian "saltare la pasta/spadellare la pasta".


I guess all that was understandable from my previous post, the aim of which was to answer to swansea 12 question. If not, I hope it is now.

HTH


----------



## Einstein

Teerex51 said:


> Um...Dictionary.com (native enough for you? ) would take issue with you. The verb does indeed exist and means _to cook in a small amount of fat; pan-fry_ i.e. _soffriggere_.


As I said in post no. 7,
1) the verb _sauté_ exists and means _soffriggere_; (I repeated this in post no. 9)
2) it would not be correct as a translation of _saltare_.

I don't see where Dictionary.com takes issue with that.


----------



## Teerex51

_Dictionary.com_ only confirms that "to sauté" is a bona fide verb. 

You'll notice that post#13 (which has been rehashed umpteen times since it originally appeared ) curiously hints at it being not "correct".

This is just meant to set the record straight for our forum friends (including me, I'm afraid) who failed to grasp Lorena's convoluted point, if indeed there is one. 

_To sauté_ can often translate saltare but won't work for pancakes or pasta.

Hope this is finally clear.


----------



## Einstein

Well, if you emphasise that something exists and use expressions like "take issue with you", you seem to be replying to someone who says it doesn't exist.
What I said (and what Lorena said referring to my post, which she had therefore presumably read) was that it existed but wasn't right for "saltare".

In the long thread that Blackman quotes, the idea that "sauté" can mean "saltare" appears, but doesn't seem to receive a lot of support. For pasta we would tend to say "toss". I certainly wouldn't say "sauté the spaghetti/macaroni".

Naturally you will find cases where this translation is used, given the similarity between the words.


----------



## Blackman

Tento una conciliazione, ma so già che non servirà a nulla, data la suscettibilità degli italiani sugli argomenti culinari.

Spadellare, come si evince dagli interventi precedenti, può avere vari significati e usi. E' necessario ricordare che _una_ cosa è il significato, _un'altra_ è l'uso che del termine se ne fa. Detto questo, _spadellare_ di per sè, senza contesto significa solo _aver a che fare con una padella/delle padelle._

_*E stasera, tutti a spadellare!*_
In questo contesto significa semplicemente _cucinare,_ divertirsi con le padelle.

_*Scolate la pasta e spadellatela per un minuto.*_
Qui ci si avvicina al concetto di _saltare in padella_, ma, attenzione, c'è un ma. La spadellatura ha mille varianti, a seconda di_ cosa_ si spadella. Dire _spadellatela_ sottindende _mettetela in una padella e trattatela secondo le regole previste da ciò che si sta cucinando. _Quindi, in questo contesto, spadellare non indica alcun movimento preciso, ma semplicemente una fase che ha delle regole proprie.

La difficoltà di traduzione è tutta qui. _Spadellare_ ha il significato generico di passare in padella. Poi, una volta accertato cosa si sta passando in questa benedetta padella, 
ci si immette nel sottoinsieme dei termini a disposizione, tra i quali _saltare, rosolare, sigillare, soffriggere, friggere, ridurre, etc._ L'unico termine per il quale è previsto un movimento preciso della padella ( _preciso_ fino a un certo punto, perchè ognuno ha il suo, proprio come la formazione della Nazionale di calcio...) è _saltare._ Negli altri la padella sta ferma, è il contenuto che va posizionato secondo altre regole.

Ovviamente, da italiano, la disamina soffre l'influsso della mia visione personale della cucina e della lingua.


----------



## Lorena1970

@ Blackman: scusa, mi pareva di aver detto le stesse cose,  in forma sintetica...Comunque "sigillare" è un'emerita bufala, vedere Bressanini (per me un guru).

E, per chi volesse ulteriori approfondimenti, "chiudiamo"(?) in bellezza!: (*Chefs "toss" food* instead of using a spatula or spoon because it is much faster, and in a busy kitchen, speed counts! ) Sautéing is best defined as "cooking in a small amount of hot fat in a shallow sided pan usually over high heat".


----------



## Trevisoz

Forse mi sono perso qualcosa, ma "spadellare" non rientra nemmeno nel dizionario Italiano...

Secondo me "cook up a storm" potrebbe rendere l'idea (figurativa) dello spadellare in cucina intesa come attivita' conviviale.


----------



## Blackman

Lorena1970 said:


> @ Blackman: scusa, mi pareva di aver detto le stesse cose,  in forma sintetica...Comunque "sigillare" è un'emerita bufala, vedere Bressanini (per me un guru).
> 
> E, per chi volesse ulteriori approfondimenti, "chiudiamo"(?) in bellezza!: (*Chefs "toss" food* instead of using a spatula or spoon because it is much faster, and in a busy kitchen, speed counts! ) Sautéing is best defined as "cooking in a small amount of hot fat in a shallow sided pan usually over high heat".



Hai ragione, T. Questo pero' ci accomuna in una profonda italianità...


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Hai ragione, T. Questo pero' ci accomuna in una profonda italianità...



....Forse volevi dire L...? Comunque concordo: siamo il Paese con la maggior cultura gastronomica del mondo, e quindi con il maggior ventaglio di possibilità e variazioni!


----------



## Blackman

@Lorena: ...siamo almeno in tre allora...
@Teerex: l'operazione e' senz'altro una bufala, mi trovate d'accordo tu e Bressanini,  ma il termine esiste...


----------



## vale_new

"Cook up a storm" è stupenda  per la convivialità è perfetta. 

Padellare o spadellare non so, non conoscevo padellare, comunque intendo quel movimento in cui il polso disegna un otto e virgola nell'aria con il manico della padella e non quello netto e veloce a forma di 'e' maiuscolo corsivo in cui (chi ci riesce) gira la frittata... in effetti la suscettibilità gastronomica italiana è parte della cultura anche linguistica...


----------



## Trevisoz

vale_new said:


> "Cook up a storm" è stupenda  per la convivialità è perfetta.
> 
> Padellare o spadellare non so, non conoscevo padellare, comunque intendo quel movimento in cui il polso disegna un otto e virgola nell'aria con il manico della padella e non quello netto e veloce a forma di 'e' maiuscolo corsivo in cui (chi ci riesce) gira la frittata... in effetti la suscettibilità gastronomica italiana è parte della cultura anche linguistica...


 
Che ne dici di "to flip"?


----------



## Akire72

vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> 
> _Spadellare_ è una parola che si utilizza in cucina sia per intendere la convivialità della cucina 'non esiste Natale senza lo spadellare di noi in cucina', ma soprattutto quel movimento (a 8 e virgola?) che si fa con il polso e la mano tenendo il manico della padella simile a quello per 'saltare' in padella o per girare direttamente le frittate senza l'ausilio di altri strumenti da cucina.....
> 
> Esiste una traduzione inglese di 'spadellare'? To span  ?


 
Cito il post di vale per capire meglio cos'è che chiede a questo forum. 

Se vale vuol tradurre:

"'non esiste Natale senza lo spadellare di noi in cucina"

io questo lo tradurrei semplicemente così:

"there's no Christmas without us cooking around in the kitchen"


Se invece vuole il termine "spadellare" nel senso di "saltare in padella" concordo con Lorena, il termine più tecnico è "to sauté". Lo si trova in moltissimi libri di cucina. Anche se devo dire che l'ho trovato per le verdure più che altro. Un altro termine per saltare in padella potrebbe essere stir-fry, ma anche questo credo che per la pasta non vada bene.


----------



## SouthDakotaRoman

Flip, it's definitely flip...when you want to "turn" something like an omelette over, without using a spatula, but by a movement of the wrist, you say flip, at least in America where I worked as a chef...


----------



## Lorena1970

@ Akire: per chiarire qualche malinteso  vorrei dire che secondo me il verbo giusto  per "spadellare la pasta" è TO TOSS, che è quanto ho espresso in precedenza concorde con l'opinione di Einstein (Post #4,#7,#9, #15, #18). Dopo varie ricerche è emerso che "TO SAUTE" è utilizzato ma poiché vuol dire principalmente "soffriggere",NON  traduce chiaramente (secondo me)  "spadellare la pasta".
Comunque la mia risposta era rivolta a swansea 12 (post #12) che ha riaperto il 3d il  12 Dicembre.

PS: BUONE SPADELLATE A TUTTI E NON MANGIATE TROPPO!!! AUGURI DI BUONE FESTE!


----------



## Einstein

"Flip" mi suona principalmente AE; io direi "turn". "Toss a pancake" ha un altro significato, nel senso che il pancake si lancia in alto.

Per il concetto di muoversi in cucina senza fare niente di particolare c'è una vecchia espressione che non sento da molti anni (forse perché vivo in Italia ma non solo): "to potter about".


----------



## Akire72

Bellino "to potter about"!!!! ) Mi piace molto! Suona di pentola!


----------



## vale_new

Grazie, allora mi par di capire che l'inglese è più tecnico, distingue tra convivialità e cucina


----------



## turkjey5

What does spadellata mean here? 
Thanks!!

Ma la     colpa non è di Lisa. Lei non è responsa- bile dei faretti sul  prato e dell'antenna     satellitare spadellata sul tetto a...  Finalmente! Eccola. Si è aperto il portoncino     blindato e lei è lì,  qui, a tre metri da me che mi emoziono e perdo l'equilibrio e mi      spino la faccia e... C'è mancato poco. Scricchiolio di rotule come una fucilata nel     silenzio.

- Ma chi è andato sulla luna? by CARMEN COVITO


----------



## longplay

vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> 
> _Spadellare_ è una parola che si utilizza in cucina sia per intendere la convivialità della cucina 'non esiste Natale senza lo spadellare di noi in cucina', ma soprattutto quel movimento (a 8 e virgola?) che si fa con il polso e la mano tenendo il manico della padella simile a quello per 'saltare' in padella o per girare direttamente le frittate senza l'ausilio di altri strumenti da cucina....//////////////////////////.
> 
> "Spadellare", in gergo, significa anche "mancare il colpo" detto generalmente da chi va a caccia: "Ho spadellato una lepre" = non l'ho centrata (col fucile).***
> 
> Lo ricordo solo per completezza, dato il titolo del thread. Ciao
> 
> ***Controllato: Devoto-Oli.


----------



## Pat (√2)

turkjey5 said:


> Lei non è responsabile dei faretti sul  prato e dell'antenna     satellitare spadellata sul tetto a...



Ciao 
Qui _spadellata_ è usato in modo del tutto insolito e sarcastico, per dare l'idea che l'antenna satellitare montata sul tetto sembra una grossa padella, è antiestetica o ridicola.
Grossomodo: non è stata Lisa a volere i faretti sul prato e l'antenna satellitare, "schiaffata" sul tetto come una "grossa padella" a... (non sappiamo a fare cosa).


----------

